# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Our Cruise for 2014/5

## Cliff

Last November was the first time in 20 plus years we did not get to St Barts, but we were there via the SBH forum.  We have been wanting to cruise around Africa for some time, and the timing for this made getting to St B impossible.  We started out in Barcelona and ended the cruise 116 days later in Singapore after seeing some new spots and revisiting others we had visited many years ago. Here is the link, but I warn you it will take a lot of fortitude to make it through all the photos!  http://cliffphotos.com/SeabournSojournNovember2014.html

----------


## andynap

Nice trip and photos

----------

